# világoskor, sötétkor



## Encolpius

Mind a világos és sötét jelenthet napszakot is. Csak azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy létezik-e a magyar köznyelvben *világoskor, sötétkor*? Szótárakban, sem a Nyelvművelő Kéziszótárban nem találtam példát. Én talán használtam, mondanám is, de nem tudom, helyes-e? Az interneten kevés példát találtam. Konkrét példa: Sötétkor sosem mert kimenni a temetőbe, de most már világoskor sem. Köszönöm.


----------



## francisgranada

Számomra egy kissé szokatlan. Talán inkább azt mondanám hogy "sötétben", habár ez nem feltétlenül ugyanazt jelenti.


----------



## gorilla

Én még nem hallottam így, nem hangzik jól. Inkább: világosban-sötétben, sötétedés előtt-után


----------



## francisgranada

Még egyszer elgondolkodtam a kérdésen és arra következtetésre jutottam, hogy a _világoskor, sötétkor _valószínűleg nem helyes. Tudnillik ha napszakként fogjuk fel ezeket a szavakat, akkor nem indokolt a _-kor _használata. Nem mondjuk azt, hogy _*estekor, *éjszakakor, *reggelkor, *déutánkor_, stb ... 

A -_kor_ nem időtartamra, hanem inkább bizonyos _időpontra _(vagy rövid szakaszra) vonatkozik, ami valamilyen eseményhez kötődik. Például _napnyugtakor_, _sötétedéskor_, _pirkadatkor_, _éjfélkor_, esetleg _ebédkor, vacsorakor_ stb ...


----------



## Zsanna

Megnéztem a Magyar Nemzeti Szövegtárban és csak a "sötétkor"-ra találtam példát, de arra is csak egyet, pedig szerintem időhatározóként az alábbi mondatban teljesen jól hangzik (idézet az Andrea di Bartolo: Joachim elhagyja a várost című versből - szerzőjét még nem kerestem meg*), bár lehet, hogy azért, mert a versek nyelvezetének szabadságához jobban hozzászoktunk:

Mért hagyta el Joachim a várost?
zúgó köpenyben indulva, sötétkor?
a kőcsipkéjű párkánnyal határost
kinek tövére ráült a középkor?

*Megvan: Gergely Ágnes


----------



## Zsanna

Viszont a "világoskor"-ra is lehet találni példát a Google-en és egész elfogadhatóakat (bár elsőre egyetértettem francis és gorilla véleményével). 
Pl. ott voltunk már világoskor - nekem nem tűnik rossznak, még akkor is, ha esetleg nem hallani gyakran...


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Megnéztem a Magyar Nemzeti Szövegtárban és csak a "sötétkor"-ra találtam példát, de arra is csak egyet ...


Ez nem sok . Valószínűleg a rím miatt használja a szerző: sötétkor - középkor. Lehet hogy túlzok, de én ebben a versben is inkább úgy értelmezem, hogy "_amikor már sötét volt/beállt a sötétség"_ és nem a _"nap sötét szakában" _(éjszaka). 





> ...ott voltunk már világoskor...


Szerintem ez sem azt jelenti, hogy bármikor nappal ("a nap világos szakában"), hanem kb. amikor már/éppen kivilágosodott. 

Ezzel azt akarom mondani, hogy ha _világos _és a _sötét _szavakat bizonyos (kvázi) időpontként (világosság/sötétség beállta) fogjuk fel, akkor talán elfogadhatóan hangzik a _sötétkor/világoskor_. 

(Ez csak az én magánvéleményem )

P.S. Egy más példa, illusztrációként: Vihar*ban* (=abban az _időszakban_, amikor a vihar tart) nem szoktam sétálni az erdőben. Villámlás*ko*r (=abban a _pillanatban_, amikor villámlik) elbújok egy fa alá.


----------



## franknagy

Szerintem is csak rím kedvéért szerepel a sötétkor. Ráadásul a középkort szokás sötét kornak nevezni. Ezt a klisét is használja az idézett vers.
A -kor ragot "órakor" kontextusban használnám, előfordul még: ekkor, akkor, máskor, húsvétkor, karácsonykor, hálaadáskor... Egyébként más nyelvekben is igen gyakori a helyhatározó elöljárók időhatározós kifejezésekben való használata.


----------



## Olivier0

Ha az a kérdés, hogy tényleg létezik-e magyarul _világoskor_ és _sötétkor_, mint időhatározó (nem mint főnév), akkor a Google alapján határozottan az a válasz, hogy igen (némi szövegkörnyezet kell hozzá, mert anélkül túl sok a _sötétkor_ főnév).
-- Olivier


----------



## franknagy

A hely- sőt eszközhatározóval kifejezett időbeli kapcsolatokra a magyarból és az oroszból hozok példát: tavasszal, nyáron, ősszel, télen = весной, летом, осенью, зимой.

A fordított esetre, vagyis időhatározóval kifejezett helyviszonyra nem tudok más példát hozni, mint a kétfunkciós_ "előtt"_ és _"alatt"_ névutókat.(Nem biztos, hogy jó a példa. Ki tudja, hogy időbeli vagy térbeli jelentésük volt meg előbb?)


----------



## Encolpius

Köszönöm a hozzászólásokat! Mese nincs, nem használt és ismert a sötétkor és világoskor. Csak esetleg az én nyelvjárásomban, de nem emlékszem, otthonról ismerem-e....


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> A -_kor_ nem időtartamra, hanem inkább bizonyos _időpontra _(vagy rövid szakaszra) vonatkozik, ami valamilyen eseményhez kötődik. Például _napnyugtakor_, _sötétedéskor_, _pirkadatkor_, _éjfélkor_, esetleg _ebédkor, vacsorakor_ stb ...



Teljesen egyetértek. Világosban/sötétben a helyes, amennyiben ezek az aktuális fényerőre vonatkoznak és éjjel/nappal, ha a napszakokra. A világoskor/sötétkor teljesen rosszul hangzik.


----------

